# Pet insurance...any recommendations?



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Hey guys,

Looking at getting our new kitten insured ASAP and to be honest there are that many that i'm looking at I don't know where to begin.

I'm just wondering what peoples experiences are with the pet insurance they use. Any recommendations, or anything you would advise me to avoid for any reason?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. My current front runners are Direct Line pet insurance, Petplan and E&L. Any recommendations would be brilliant guys.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Gerry4292 (Apr 25, 2008)

I have my 3 dogs insured with direct line they are really good


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

PetPlan aren't the cheapest but they have an excellent reputation for customer care when claiming. I was with Direct Line but am changing to PetPlan.

I've heard very bad things about E&L, i'll find you a link asap

Link to thread about pet insurance, some of the insurers you mentioned are discussed

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=108056 (E&L from page 58ish)


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Do NOT use E&L!!! Well not if you want to actually get any money back that is. Terrible payers.


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

My Maine ***** are insured with Tesco Ins. but I have not had to claim so don't know what they are like other than they are reasonably priced.


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Possibly more helpfully, I personally use Petplan.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Petplan arent the cheapest but when my friends GSD had to have Heart Surgery at the University veterinary hospital costing over £2000 Petplan where the ONLY company that you DIDNT have to pay up front..


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

That's great thank you guys. Won't bother with E&L then. So between Petplan and directline, unless somebody has some suggestions that haven't been mentioned. Thanks for the link shelley_draven will have a read asap.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

It does depend what type of cover you require so just make sure you read the small print.
The best policy would be a lifetime policy which will renew a set amount per year instead of excluding a condition after a year or when a set limit is reached. Some policies also offer accident cover only but wont pay for illnesses, prob more useful for dogs than cats.
I personally ise petplan and currently pay around £35 a month for a dog and 2 cats. Have always found the forms easy to use and have been paid promptly.
I definately wouldnt use E&L and Id tend to reccommed steering clear of the newer policies out there -Argos, Lloyds, virgin and some of the other charity ones.
Marks and spencers, tesco and direct line are not bad policies if you want something a little cheaper.


----------



## Philldan (Aug 16, 2007)

We took out insurance on our puppy with Direct Line... within a matter of days the vet told us he could possibly need surgery running in to tens of thousands - Direct Line went straight into 'there's a 14 day exclusion and as it's now a pre-existing complaint you're not covered' mode!!

Thankfully we had a been given free 6 week cover plan from Petplan, we called them and they were more than helpful, allowed us to not only continue the cover, but upgrade to unlimited costs and time.... they're slightly more expensive, but worth every penny!

It turned out that our pup didn't need the surgery after all, but our older pup has since been hospitalised twice (each time costing more than £1000) and Petplan have paid out each time within 10 days of the claim and without a quibble about the cost or treatment!

I'm just about to add our new kittens to the policy as well, I'm not even going to bother shopping around... I trust Petplan and the peace of mind is worth the extra pennies!!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Philldan said:


> We took out insurance on our puppy with Direct Line... within a matter of days the vet told us he could possibly need surgery running in to tens of thousands - Direct Line went straight into 'there's a 14 day exclusion and as it's now a pre-existing complaint you're not covered' mode!!
> 
> Thankfully we had a been given free 6 week cover plan from Petplan, we called them and they were more than helpful, allowed us to not only continue the cover, but upgrade to unlimited costs and time.... they're slightly more expensive, but worth every penny!
> 
> ...


Wow that's brilliant thanks for that hun. That's my mind made up then. Petplan it is for my gorgeous little girly. Thanks again all much appreciated  http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/domestic-pet-pictures/161771-may-i-please-introduce-libby.html < there's the little hell raiser herself  :flrt:


----------



## scotshop (Apr 20, 2007)

i have used exotics direct www.exoticsdirect.co.uk for a few years now and they are great - helpful and easy to claim.

highly recommend them


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

I use pet plan for my american bulldog, i took out the highest policy on her as they are prone to skin problems..

Everything involving the skin problems i have been able to claim back.

John


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

our malamutes are with tescos, and never had a problem, so not had to claim.


----------

